# Costumbres especiales a la cultura hispana



## sunRAE

Hola foreros, saludos cordiales...

Agradecería mucho las sugerencias de parte de los que son de la cultura hispana o los que tienen mucha experiencia con la cultura hispana. 
En el trancurso de los cinco años que llevo aprendiendo, he encontrado que aprender un idioma abarca mucho más que solo la gramatica, el vocabulario y la ortografia etc...Tambien hay que pensar en ciertas costumbres o acciones que tal vez en su propia cultura no se considera mal, pero en la de ellos de quienes hablan el nuevo idioma, resulta ofensivo lo que ha hecho...

Me gustaría si ustedes, los que conocen la cultura hispana, pudieran mencionar algunas cosas y malos habitos que los "gringos" tendemos hacer sin saber que no se debe porque en nuestra cultura no es ofensiva.

Por ejemplo: tronar los dedos, tocar a la puerta con un ritmo "especial", aventar cosas en vez de darselas en sus manos directamente, o para los niños decir "oye" a los adultos...estos son algunos que yo he escuchado de principalmente unos amigos de Mexico, pero me deleitaría muchisimo si me pudieran dar mas!!! No quiero que piensen que soy ignorante!!! 

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Creo que te vas a encontrar muchos matices según la región: en nuestro caso, los caribeños, hay notas muy evidentes como el tono alto de la voz (algunas veces creen que estamos gritando, pero no es así), y el volumen alto para escuchar la música (no sé si las dos notas que resalto van de la mano).

Interesante encontrar con este ejercicio notas comunes entre nuestros pueblos.

Saludos,


----------



## sunRAE

Sí supuse eso--que según cada region serán muy distintos las costumbres, pero ¿Hay otras _acciones_ que los que estan aprendiendo hacen que se considera maleducado, grosero, descortes, etcetera?


----------



## Agró

La universidad donde saqué la licenciatura en España tiene programas de español para extranjeros y muchos de esos estudiantes extranjeros eran estadounidenses. Para mí fue una sorpresa muy desagradable verlos descalzarse en el aula, comer y beber durante las clases. Supongo que para ellos era un hecho normal, dado que no parecía haber en esas actitudes ni rastro de culpabilidad, pero para nosotros, nativos, es una gran falta de respeto. Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Aquí hay paisanos tuyos todo el tiempo como ciudad turística que es en la que habito. Honestamente te digo que yo no he detectado nada en su comportamiento, vestimenta ni nada en particular que sea motivo de rechazo o para calificarlos como "maleducados" según nuestros usos sociales. 

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

I had opted not to participate in this topic as I don't really think it will be objective, nor will it reflect anything but personal experiences.

You have to consider that there's no such a thing as "cultura hispana". Agró just mentioned something that reinforces my point. Back in México students do eat snacks in the classrooms during class, teachers are on an eternal battle against this, but students see it as an stupid imposition and will only wait for the teacher to turn around and eat their hidden snacks.

Now, this might be my personal experience but I thought American males when in all-male environments would unembarrasingly fart and burp. I find this to be bad manners.

Another thing that is generally seen as terrible manners is not to say "bless you" after someone sneezes. Some Anglo countries, don't take a  notice of this. On the countrary, it is the sneezer who sometimes says "excuseme".


----------



## piraña utria

mirx said:


> Now, this might be my personal experience but I thought Americans males when in all-male environments would unembarrasingly fart and burp. I find this to be bad manners.


 
Hola Mirx.

Bueno, esto que describes ya es otra cosa, al menos según Carreño. En restaurantes, bares, discotecas, viajes a las islas continentales cerca a Cartagena que es en donde nos tropezamos todo el tiempo con americanos no he notado estas "situaciones". 

La experiencia mexicana es por supuesto mucho más cercana a la que podemos nosotros vivir por acá.

Este tema, desafortunadamente, es para "manejarlo con pinza" porque seguramente entre todas las culturas tenemos críticas mutuas.

Saludos,


----------



## bellota_2601

Donde trabajo hay muchos estadounidenses y tienen costumbres que a mi me parecen falta de respeto. A la hora de almorzar cuando terminan empiezan a eructar porque según ellos así hacen allá, a veces llegan en skate, sus vestimentas son muy informales (shorts, sandalias), entre otros.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Moderator note:  Please remember that we are speaking of tourists from all places, not only Americans.

Thank you.


----------



## chics

sunRAE said:


> Me gustaría si ustedes, los que conocen* la cultura hispana*, pudieran mencionar algunas cosas y malos habitos que los "gringos" tendemos hacer sin saber que no se debe porque en nuestra cultura no es ofensiva.


Pues mira, te lo han dicho ya, pero lo que más nos repatea en general a toda la comunidad hispanohablante del planeta son los comentarios como éste, el no molestarse en considerar que hay muchos pueblos distintons que hablan el castellano y cada uno tiene su propia cultura y costumbres. 

Los comentarios tipo "vosotros los hispanos" (¿los hispanohablantes? ¿los inmigrantes que viven en estados unidos? ¿los que tienen cara de indio? ¿Javier Bardem? ¿los antiguos romanos que vivían en la península ibérica?) y sobretodo los del tipo "ah, eres español, me encantan los tangos y la comida tex-mex, tienes que enseñarme a hacer guacamole".

Otra cosa que nos molesta en general es la actitud de colonizadores que soleis tener, aunque en España también se tiene, de otro modo, y sobretodo con los americanos (para todo el continente). Quizá por eso sienta peor.

Sino en España yo pienso que en general son las mismas cosas que les molestan a los ingleses y que ya conoceis. En las típicas comedias USa sobre el estadounidense grosero, maleducado y demasiado informal (pero simpático y divertido ¡que es él quien lo cuenta!) que visita a su amigo británico, el británico podría ser perfectamente un español sin que nada cambie. Luego además está todo el ritual social que para nosotros representa la mesa, tomarse su tiempo, no comer cualquier cosa ni en cualquier lugar ni con cualquiera, con unos modales y uns normas sociales básicas, la sobremesa, etc.


----------



## emm1366

Lo que voy a decir es una consideración general. Espero que nadie se sienta aludido.

En la empresa donde trabajo, los "gringos" que hacen los montajes de la nueva maquinaria, parece que no se bañaran. Especialmente su sudor es bastante fuerte y esto aquí y en la patagonia es de mal gusto.

En el colegio tuve un profesor "gringo" y siempre nos trataba de "Muchacho bobo". Tal vez fue la primera expresión que aprendió pero nunca le preguntó a nadie si era o no una expresión descortés.

Saludos.


----------



## ivanovic77

Aquí en Barcelona yo conozco a gente que se dedica al turismo (guías turísticos, etc.) y siempre les he oído decir que el turista estadounidense es por lo general educado y correcto. Normalmente se quejan más de los turistas de otras nacionalidades europeas, que vienen a España básicamente a emborracharse y tomar el sol.

Ahora bien, coincido con Chics en que lo que más nos molesta de un extranjero es que no tenga el detalle de aprender cosas sobre la cultura del país que está visitando y que llegue aquí con una colección de tópicos y prejuicios sobre el mundo hispano, mezclando los sombreros de mariachis con el flamenco y el tango con los toros de Pamplona. Aquí en Barcelona por ejemplo siempre nos ha molestado bastante ver a turistas (poco importa de qué nacionalidad) comprando sombreros mexicanos en las tiendas de souvenirs.


----------



## coquis14

chics said:


> Pues mira, te lo han dicho ya, pero lo que más nos repatea en general a toda la comunidad hispanohablante del planeta son los comentarios como éste, el no molestarse en considerar que hay muchos pueblos distintons que hablan el castellano y cada uno tiene su propia cultura y costumbres.
> 
> Los comentarios tipo "vosotros los hispanos" (¿los hispanohablantes? ¿los inmigrantes que viven en estados unidos? ¿los que tienen cara de indio? ¿Javier Bardem? ¿los antiguos romanos que vivían en la península ibérica?) y sobretodo los del tipo "ah, eres español, me encantan los tangos y la comida tex-mex, tienes que enseñarme a hacer guacamole".
> 
> Otra cosa que nos molesta en general es la actitud de colonizadores que soleis tener, aunque en España también se tiene, de otro modo, y sobretodo con los americanos (para todo el continente). Quizá por eso sienta peor.
> 
> Sino en España yo pienso que en general son las mismas cosas que les molestan a los ingleses y que ya conoceis. En las típicas comedias USa sobre el estadounidense grosero, maleducado y demasiado informal (pero simpático y divertido ¡que es él quien lo cuenta!) que visita a su amigo británico, el británico podría ser perfectamente un español sin que nada cambie. Luego además está todo el ritual social que para nosotros representa la mesa, tomarse su tiempo, no comer cualquier cosa ni en cualquier lugar ni con cualquiera, con unos modales y uns normas sociales básicas, la sobremesa, etc.


 
 No estoy de acuerdo con esto Chic.Los americanos tienden a integrarse y sodilarizarse mucho más que los europeos , por lo menos acá.El americano promedio tiende a ser bastante ignorante cuando la cuestión se refiere a sucesos de la "frontera para fuera" , esa actitud diría que me molesta bastante , pero cuando se enteran de algún acontecimiento se interesan y eso es destacable también.No veo a los ciudadanos americanos como colonizadores , ni siquiera los veo como "jactanciosos" de tener un mejor pasar económico.De hecho , los americanos vienen con un pensamiento más confraternativo y los europeos con un pensamiento de que estás son tierras de promiscuidad ,alegría irracional y pobreza.Diría que lo más desagradable que hace un "gringo" es ir a la playa con bermudas y medias de vestir.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ivanovic77 said:


> Lo que me pregunto es qué hacen las tiendas de souvenirs ( un mundo aparte del real) vendiendo sombreros mexicanos en Barcelona.
> Aquí en Andalucía no los he visto a la venta aunque no aseguro que no los haya porque no soy un experto en el mundo del souvenir.
> Supongo que en Andalucía ya tenemos bastante iconografía con el flamenco, los toros etc.
> Quizás en Cataluña no encontraron iconos capaces de atraer a los turistas y se sacaron de la manga los sombreros mexicanos.
> Pero la culpa no es de los pobres turistas. Estos asumen que lo que se expone en las tiendas de souvenirs es típico del lugar.
> A lo mejor si vendieran gaitas escocesas o ponchos andinos que también son bastante vistosos, los turistas los comprarían.
> 
> A mí no me molestaría que los turistas los compren, sino que las tiendas los vendan.
> 
> Hábitos norteamericanos que los españoles podemos considerar raros : Ir tomando café por la calle, sentarse a comer un bocadillo en las escaleras de un edificio, en general consumir a todas horas y en cualquier lugar, ir por la calle con una botella de agua en la mano cuando hacen turismo como si tuvieran miedo a morir de sed en cualquier momento, molestarse si la gente no habla un inglés comprensible para ellos, buscar siempre lo exótico, p.ej. si los llevas a un restaurante normal se sienten decepcionados y preferirían uno con tablao flamenco y fotos de toros, entonces triunfas como anfitrión.
> Pedir la idea que ellos tenían sin importarles que les digamos que eso no es habitual en España, p.ej, pedir una paella para cenar.
> También que he observado turistas jóvenes, mochileros más bien, descalzarse en sitios donde un español no se descalzaría, como un tren.


----------



## ivanovic77

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Lo que me pregunto es qué hacen las tiendas de souvenirs ( un mundo aparte del real) vendiendo sombreros mexicanos en Barcelona.
> Aquí en Andalucía no los he visto a la venta aunque no aseguro que no los haya porque no soy un experto en el mundo del souvenir.
> Supongo que en Andalucía ya tenemos bastante iconografía con el flamenco, los toros etc.
> Quizás en Cataluña no encontraron iconos capaces de atraer a los turistas y se sacaron de la manga los sombreros mexicanos.
> Pero la culpa no es de los pobres turistas. Estos asumen que lo que se expone en las tiendas de souvenirs es típico del lugar.
> A lo mejor si vendieran gaitas escocesas o ponchos andinos que también son bastante vistosos, los turistas los comprarían.
> 
> A mí no me molestaría que los turistas los compren, sino que las tiendas los vendan.


 
Bueno, hay que decir que hoy en día ya apenas se venden sombreros de mariachis en las tiendas de souvenirs de Barcelona. Pero hace unos 20 años, cuando yo era pequeño, recuerdo que era uno de los souvenirs más vendidos en Barcelona junto con las figuritas de toros y las postales de la Sagrada Familia. ¿Por qué se vendían sombreros mexicanos? Pues porque el turista lo demandaba. Seguro que también vendían barretinas catalanas y figuritas de _castellers_ y nadie las compraba. Por suerte, la cosa ha cambiado y ahora tanto turistas como comerciantes son más cultos y respetuosos con la cultura local.

Sobre las normas de educación, aquí en España hay una muy importante con la que suelen quedarse encallados la mayoría de extranjeros, en especial los de culturas anglosajonas o del norte de Europa en general:

*Dar dos besos a alguien que te acaban de presentar*. Por ejemplo, vas con un amigo y llega su hermana: "Mira, te presento a mi hermana": Le das dos besos en la mejilla. Vas con un grupo de amigos y te encuentras con otro grupo donde hay hombres y mujeres, algunos conocidos y algunos desconocidos: Besos en la mejilla a ellas, darles la mano a ellos, sean conocidos o desconocidos. Vas a visitar a tus primos y te encuentras con primas, tías y abuelas. Dos besos en la mejilla para cada una. En general, los besos en la mejilla se usan en relaciones mujer-mujer y hombre-mujer. En relaciones hombre-hombre, casi siempre se da la mano, excepto si el hombre es familiar cercano y en tu familia se estilan los besos entre varones (por ejemplo, yo cuando me encuentro con mi padre o con mi abuelo, les doy dos besos).

Lo que pasa con los extranjeros que viven en España es que les cuesta adaptarse a esta costumbre tan invasiva, y a veces a los autóctonos nos parecen un poco fríos, sobre todo las chicas, que cuando te las presentan se limitan a decir un "hola" casi inaudible y a asentir ligeramente con la cabeza, sin moverse de su posición, reflejando una actitud que el español medio podría tildar de sosa y distante.

(Eso sí, la costumbre de los dos besos se da en ambientes informales, no en el mundo de los negocios. Aun así, es frecuente ver por la tele cómo los ministros y las ministras del Gobierno se dan dos besos cuando se encuentran por los pasillos del Congreso de los Diputados, por ejemplo)


----------



## mirx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Lo que me pregunto es qué hacen las tiendas de souvenirs ( un mundo aparte del real) vendiendo sombreros mexicanos en Barcelona.


 
*Aquí* hay un hilo acerca del tema.



> coquis14
> El americano promedio tiende a ser bastante ignorante cuando la cuestión se refiere a sucesos de la "frontera para fuera" ,


*Esto a los mexicanos no nos molesta, creo que estamos iguales o peor. Yo imaginaba que Argentina, al ser un país muy grande también, tendría más o menos la misma situación -suficientes problemas internos como para aparte preocuparse con lo que pasa en el resto del mundo-.*



> No veo a los ciudadanos americanos como colonizadores , ni siquiera los veo como "jactanciosos" de tener un mejor pasar económico. De hecho , los americanos vienen con un pensamiento más confraternativo y los europeos con un pensamiento de que estás son tierras de promiscuidad ,alegría irracional y pobreza.Diría que lo más desagradable que hace un "gringo" es ir a la playa con bermudas y medias de vestir.
> 
> Saludos


Lo mismo en México. Los gringos que se quedan a vivir, que son muchísimos, es porque les gusta el país y normalmente son muy abiertos, se interesan por las comunidades donde viven, y son normalmente políticamente activos (cosa que por cierto es ilegal).

En México -repito- lo que nos parece descortés es la informalidad de sus estilos de vida y los modales tan laxos comparados con los locales.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Si es por hablar de costumbres de gringos, me saca de quicio, cuando hacen esa expresión de asco que suena como yiuck, lo encontré de mal gusto.
Aparte de eso en lo personal no podría decir nada más pero me llamo mucho la atención una vez que iba con unos americanos en el subterráneo y por el ruido debíamos hablar fuerte, y cuando ellos se bajaron (yo seguí en la ruta) una persona dijo: Los gringos nunca hablan siempre gritan, y varios lo apoyaron en la moción (seguramente pensaron que también era gringo y no les entendía nada).


----------



## coquis14

mirx said:


> *Aquí* hay un hilo acerca del tema.
> 
> 
> *Esto a los mexicanos no nos molesta, creo que estamos iguales o peor. Yo imaginaba que Argentina, al ser un país muy grande también, tendría más o menos la misma situación -suficientes problemas internos como para aparte preocuparse con lo que pasa en el resto del mundo-.*
> 
> 
> Lo mismo en México. Los gringos que se quedan a vivir, que son muchísimos, es porque les gusta el país y normalmente son muy abiertos, se interesan por las comunidades donde viven, y son normalmente políticamente activos (cosa que por cierto es ilegal).
> 
> En México -repito- lo que nos parece descortés es la informalidad de sus estilos de vida y los modales tan laxos comparados con los locales.


Concuerdo parcialmente. No entiendo muy bien lo de la informalidad. Buenos Aires es una ciudad con una vida cultural muy activa , tan o más activa que cualquier ciudad europea y por esa razón cualquier noticia alrededor del mundo genera interés , no importa el lugar.Cuando un americano me pregunta en que zona de Argentina queda San Pablo me rompe las pel... , sus pocos conocimientos geográficos me desesperan muchas veces.


Cabeza tuna said:


> Si es por hablar de costumbres de gringos, me saca de quicio, cuando hacen esa expresión de asco que suena como yiuck, lo encontré de mal gusto.
> Aparte de eso en lo personal no podría decir nada más pero me llamo mucho la atención una vez que iba con unos americanos en el subterráneo y por el ruido debíamos hablar fuerte, y cuando ellos se bajaron (yo seguí en la ruta) una persona dijo: Los gringos nunca hablan siempre gritan, y varios lo apoyaron en la moción (seguramente pensaron que también era gringo y no les entendía nada).


 
Entiendo perfectamente , las onomatopeyas requieren expresiones fuertes de la cara y el inglés está repleto de ellas , lamentablemente.No son los americanos los que gritan , son los turistas ,personas difíciles de describir.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

coquis14 said:


> Buenos Aires es una ciudad con una vida cultural muy activa , tan o más activa que cualquier ciudad europea y por esa razón cualquier noticia alrededor del mundo genera interés , no importa el lugar.
> Saludos


 
Ya. Pues esa es la diferencia, en México no generan interés, sin importar la ciudad. Y con lo de informalidad me refería a los modales de muchos gringos -que no todos-, en la vestimenta principalmente. Por ejemplo, el salir a la calle en piyamas, las fiestas estas donde llevas tus propia comida, y tomarse ciertas confianzas. Por ejemplo, cuando los invitas a tu casa van y abren el refrigerador y se comen la comida, cogen cobijas sin pedirlas, se quitan los zapatos, etc.

A mí en lo personal esto me gusta porque soy igual de confianzudo, pero los mexicanos son muchos más cuidadosos en esos aspectos.

Y Chaska, creo que es imposible hablar de todos los turistas ya que todos hacen cosas diferentes y quizá vaya hasta los extremos. Los alemanes por ejemplo muchas veces pasan por groseros o desconsiderados por ser tan directos, un británico pasa por hipócrita precisamente por hacer lo contrario. _*One never wins...*_


----------



## chics

Gracias por las discrepancias. Eso muestra que ya sólo en esto somos diferentes.

Pablo, los sombreros se venden porque la gente entra y los pide, y no compra nada hasta que encuentra uno. No son por cierto como los que he visto en las fotos de los acompañantes de María Dolores Pradera (parecen negros, de fieltro, con detalles dorados o plateados) sino de paja de cualquiera de los colores del parchís.

Cuando trabajaba en un laboratorio, nos visitaron un par de estadounidenses en pantalones cortos de explorador (parece que los turista sajones, o nórdicos, sienten la necesidad de vestirse de explorador para venir a la salvaje España, con esos chalecos beige llenos de bolsillos, las bermudas al conjunto, las sandalias con calcetines de chándal hasta media pantorrilla...), con una lata de refresco y uno de ellos comiendo un bollo y tirando migas por todas partes. Fueron muy ruidosos en sus conversaciones y en sus movimientos, a menudo sin tener en cuenta que había gente al lado, se admiraron de que usáramos el powerpoint y a la salida nos llamaron "guarros" a la cara por que en la calle vieron una colilla en el suelo. Les ofrecimos comer con nosotros y nos dijeron que para nada, que acababan de comer (¡el bollo!) y que ellos aprovecharían para pasear por un parque que hay cerca.

Por supuesto no deben de ser todos así, pero sí es cierto que nos molesta ver a menudo a turistas que (además de lo que han explicado ivanovic y pablo) se comportan así en iglesias, también durante el servicio, en bibliotecas, etc.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

A mí lo que me resulta curioso es que se piensan que todo el mundo habla inglés. A mí me ha pasado varias veces que un turista estadounidense me pregunte cosas directamente en inglés, sin preguntar si lo hablo ni nada. Hace poco uno, bastante escandaloso, me preguntó si podía coger una silla en inglés, y aunque le entendí perfectamente, hice como que no le entendía y hasta que no intentó preguntarlo en español no se llevó la silla (ese día no estaba de humor me temo).

Sobre el resto de cosas he visto de todo, los hay que se comportan de todas las maneras, no sé, pero lo del inglés sí que lo he encontrado en la gran mayoría.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mirx

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> Sobre el resto de cosas he visto de todo, los hay que se comportan de todas las maneras, no sé, pero lo del inglés sí que lo he encontrado en la gran mayoría.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Pues esto es completamente contrario a lo que pasa en México, o al menos las experiencias que he tenido. Debe ser que esperan que como están en Europa, eso de la _lingua franca_ es algo que dan por hecho.

Los que van a México; o hablan español, o cargan un librito de _Buenos días señor_. Los shorts, las calcetas blancas con sandalias y las camisas hawaianas sí son las mismas.


----------



## Argónida

Además de otras cosas que ya se han comentado, como la forma de vestir o lo de comer por la calle y a cualquier hora, y lo de pretender que todos entendamos y hablemos inglés, me llama la atención (aunque no me molesta) que, suponiéndose que vienen a conocer nuestro país, no salen, sobre todo los jóvenes, del Starbucks, el McDonalds y el Burguer King. Vivo en una ciudad donde el tapeo es un lujo, donde se puede comer muy bien por poco dinero, donde hay bares, cafeterías y pastelerías en prácticamente todas las calles, y sin embargo parece que este tipo de establecimiento les inspira poca confianza, excepto si es para emborracharse en una terraza . Ya digo que he observado esto sobre todo en los más jóvenes, y supongo que no sólo son estadounidenses.

Lo que sí me molesta además de llamarme la atención, y no lo he observado tampoco sólo en estadounidenses, es la falta de educación a la hora de cederle el asiento en el autobús o el tranvía a ancianos, embarazadas y demás. Es generalizado en los extranjeros que visitan mi ciudad, ya sean turistas o estudiantes y de cualquier edad. Yo he estado de pie en el autobús, con barriga de ocho meses, mientras turistas que ocupaban los asientos reservados para personas con poca movilidad me miraban tranquilamente sin hacer amago de dejarme sentarme. Y no ha sido un hecho aislado. Esto, en nuestra cultura, es algo chocante.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Esta misma mañana he dado clase a un grupo de chicas americanas (USA) de unos 20/25 años de media. No sólo comen en clase sino que se estiran, se desperezan, se quitan los zapatos (ya lo dijo Agró) y se muestran sumamente escandalizadas cuando en un periódico (doy "Medios de comunicación" en ese máster) ven algo que remotamente les pueda recordar a un desnudo, sea masculino o femenino, o cuando ven el resultado de un accidente de tráfico, de una matanza o de cualquier otro suceso siniestro.
No puedo entender de los gringos lo que le hicieron a Clinton (eso de confesarse en público en España es impensable) y desde luego me pareció increíble el escándalo que se montó con lo de Jeannette Jackson. Lo que más me sorprende de los USA es lo puritanos que son: todo lo que tenga que ver con el cuerpo y con el sexo se lo tienen mentalmente prohibido, al parecer.
En España somos en eso muy diferentes: hay lo que se dice "manga ancha".


----------



## Metzaka

sunRAE said:


> Me gustaría si ustedes, los que conocen la cultura hispana, pudieran mencionar algunas cosas y malos habitos que los "gringos" tendemos hacer sin saber que no se debe porque en nuestra cultura no es ofensiva.
> 
> Por ejemplo: tronar los dedos, tocar a la puerta con un ritmo "especial", aventar cosas en vez de darselas en sus manos directamente, o para los niños decir "oye" a los adultos...estos son algunos que yo he escuchado de principalmente unos amigos de Mexico, pero me deleitaría muchisimo si me pudieran dar mas!!! No quiero que piensen que soy ignorante!!!
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


 Una de las diferencias es que en E.U. si llegas a casa de alguien (de confianza) sin avisar y por casualidad se encuentran comiendo, eres visto como grosero. No te ofrecen ni agua y te ven mal por la falta de educación, pues consideran que de haberles avisado habrían hecho más comida, suficiente para compartirte. En México si llegas a casa de alguien de confianza a la hora de comer te invitan, aunque no alcance, pues 'le hechan más agua a los frijoles' o hasta se prepara algo distinto el anfitrion. De no ser así, ellos serían los considerados como groseros.

Otra cosa, coincido con los comentarios anteriores. ¡¡Me han llegado a preguntar que en qué parte de México queda El Salvador!! Yo sé que a los demás hispanoparlantes les molesta demasiado que para los 'gringos' todos somos mexicanos. Me preguntan que si hablo 'mexicano' y a veces me presentan como su 'Spanish friend'. Y para acabarla me 'halagan' con el típico comentario de 'no pareces mexicana, estás demasiado blanca' (perdón por no ser gemela de La India María, creéme que quisiera tener más color). Parecen no entender la diferencia entre raza/grupo étnico/nacionalidad ¡Ah!, me han preguntado que si hay carros en México. No sé si reír  llorar.


----------



## Mate

Es difícil opinar acerca de un tema tan delicado sin caer en el estereotipo del yanqui o, mejor dicho, en la generalización de ese estereotipo. 

Hace unos pocos días el actor estadounidense Tom Cruise recaló en Río de Janeiro para promocionar su último film. No solo tuvo la desafortunada idea (o falta de idea) de congraciarse con los locales diciendo "gracias" y "hola" en castellano sino que llegó a declarar que se enamoró de Brasil... ¡gracias al tango!

Si bien no hay manera de justificar semejante muestra de ignorancia, siempre es peligroso generalizar; Tom no es una muestra representativa de toda la sociedad estadounidense. Nadie lo es. Los habrá más y menos ignorantes, como en todas partes.

En fin, que una golondrina no hace verano.


----------



## Agró

Hola de nuevo. Hay un asunto que olvidé en mi otra intervención y que creo que no ha sido mencionado. En ocasiones he visto a gringos turistas en España, en pleno verano, con sandalias abiertas (como aconseja el sentido común), y ¡con calcetines! (como desaconseja la inteligencia). No sé si puede haber nada más ridículo, absurdo y antihigiénico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El choque cultural es evidente, como bien denotan los diversos casos anteriormente expuestos. Al respecto quisiera indicar lo mal que soportan la bebida que suele llevarlos a la violencia y la grosería. Aquí en la Península Ibérica el alcohol es un elemento fundamental en las relaciones sociales desde épocas muy remotas, nuestra cultura ha creado una serie ritos sociales en torno al alcohol que moderan sus efectos nocivos. A mí me da la impresión de que los americanos beben salvajemente (y los ingleses), como si no dominasen los mecanismos de la embriaguez. Y esto es terrible en países como los nuestros donde hay tal cantidad de bares y tal baratura en los alcoholes.


----------



## sunRAE

> Me preguntan que si hablo 'mexicano' y a veces me presentan como su 'Spanish friend'. Y para acabarla me 'halagan' con el típico comentario de 'no pareces mexicana, estás demasiado blanca' (perdón por no ser gemela de La India María, creéme que quisiera tener más color). Parecen no entender la diferencia entre raza/grupo étnico/nacionalidad ¡Ah!, me han preguntado que si hay carros en México. No sé si reír llorar.


 
¡Esto me gusta! ...todo! Tambien cuando escucho un "gringo" decir que "they are Spanish" NOOO! (yo digo) Sí, hablan español pero son Mexicanos, o son Guatemaltecos, Nicaraguenses etc. o tambien "¡no puede ser que eres de Mexico, porque eres muy guero!" Y si solo se dieran cuenta de que si viajan a otros paises no se puede suponer que todo el mundo va a hablar ingles ¡que cerrados están en su ignorancia! uugggh... 
Gracias por todas sus aportaciones en este asunto. He aprendido demasiado, pero estoy segura que hay infinitísimos errores que nosotros los angloparlantes seguiremos cometiendo...
Quisiera aprovechar la oportunidad para agradecer la paciencia y/o tolerancia de todos ustedes. Si yo me fastidio con las faltas de consideracion por mis propios paisanos a culturas ajenas, ¡cuanto más las han de fastidiar a quienes que pertenecen a una cultura con ciertos protocolos, cuales están siendo transigidos! con todo, por favor, acepten mis más sinceras disculpas... (valga lo que valga) 
Si solo fueramos mas considerados de como se hace en otros paises (o si nos importara)...se resolvería mucho, ¿no creen?

Saludos.


----------



## pickypuck

Hola.
Una cosa que se hace en EE. UU. y que al español le parecería una falta de educación es la rapidez con la que te traen la cuenta en un restaurante o bar. Muchas veces nada más pedir el camarero se presenta con la cuenta en la mesa. Esto se interpretaría como una invitación a que pagues y te vayas. Evidentemente, uno está en EE. UU. y sabe que la costumbre es esa, por lo que no hay motivo ninguno para el enfado, pero si la desconoces, uno se puede incomodar.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

piraña utria said:


> al menos según Carreño


 ¡Ay, querido *piraña*, y que lo menciones a don Antonio...! pues me ha hecho mucha gracia (moriría de nuevo, ¡de horror!, si viniera a la Argentina).

Pero tengo una buena para *sunRAE*: Puedes venir a la Argentina y hacer exactamente lo que te dé la gana. 
Nadie (o casi nadie) va a escandalizarse. Los argentinos (en general) somos muy mal educados y nada quisquillosos.
Por lo demás, aquí vienen muchos gringos... y se portan muy bien. Al menos, yo, que soy bastante susceptible, no he encontrado buenas razones para sentirme molesta con ellos.
Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> Nadie (o casi nadie) va a escandalizarse. Los argentinos (en general)...


Quiero aclarar, antes de que alguien se ofenda, que me refiero a los habitantes de la gran ciudad, de Bs. As.-Capital, generalmente muy preocupados por sus cosas como para fijarse qué hacen los demás.
Hasta donde conozco, la gente de los pueblos y ciudades del interior son mucho más formales, muy respetuosas, y cuidan los modales. Tal vez a ellos sí podrían molestarles algunas actitudes, pero eso no lo sé.
En todo caso, y teniendo en cuenta lo que he leído en comentarios anteriores, creo que lo que aquí podría resultar un poco chocante es la costumbre de poner los pies sobre algo (que no sea el piso, claro), pero yo no he visto que los turistas lo hagan en lugares públicos.
Saludos,.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

pickypuck said:


> Hola.
> Una cosa que se hace en EE. UU. y que al español le parecería una falta de educación es la rapidez con la que te traen la cuenta en un restaurante o bar. Muchas veces nada más pedir el camarero se presenta con la cuenta en la mesa. Esto se interpretaría como una invitación a que pagues y te vayas. Evidentemente, uno está en EE. UU. y sabe que la costumbre es esa, por lo que no hay motivo ninguno para el enfado, pero si la desconoces, uno se puede incomodar.
> 
> Saludos.


La misma costumbre existe aquí en los bares de "medio pelo". Es, como tú dices, simplemente una costumbre, nunca la tomé como una invitación a que me fuera. Ahora, en cualquier lugar con ciertas pretensiones eso no ocurre, causaría mucha extrañeza, sin duda.
Saludos


----------



## danielfranco

Qué raro hilo… Pensé que el tema eran las costumbres que no son aparentes a primera vista, sino que son parte del patrimonio cultural de regiones particulares. Sin embargo, parece más bien una sesión de _antigringuismo_ (si existiera semejante palabro).

En fin, que lo único que sé a ciencia cierta es que los energúmenos malcriados vienen en todos tamaños, sabores y colores. _En todas las naciones del universo._

Pero, pasando al tema de este hilo, o al menos al tema del posteo inicial, hay una costumbre que no es aparente, y que la mayor parte de las personas que yo he conocido personalmente en los EE. UU. están desapercibidos de ella:

Al despedirse uno, para retirarse de la habitación, uno dice "con permiso". Y al mismo tiempo uno hace una pequeña reverencia al inclinar la cabeza, pero muy levemente. Es un ademán muy sutil, y difícil de identificar a primera vista. De hecho, al mencionarlo a mis colegas mexicanos, ellos tuvieron que visualizar la situación para percatarse de que, en realidad, ellos también realizaban el ademán de la pequeña reverencia.

Este, y otros muchos otros ademanes, son parte del idioma también. Reza un viejo refrán que veinte por ciento de lo dicho depende de las palabras, y el resto depende de cómo se dicen…

No quisiera desanimarles, pero estoy seguro que hay tantas costumbres ocultas que aun con las mejores intenciones uno cometerá algún _faux pas_ horrible de vez en cuando en idiomas extranjeros.

Bueno, ya.
D


----------



## sunRAE

¡Buenísima resumen danielfranco! Eso es precisamente a qué me refería. Que aprender y hablar bien otro idioma no solo depende en el vocabulario o la gramática, pero ademanes tambien desempeñan un papel clave en ganar el respeto de los que lo escuchan. ¡Gracias por su valiosa observacion y aportacion!


> Pensé que el tema eran las costumbres que no son aparentes a primera vista, sino que son parte del patrimonio cultural de regiones particulares. Sin embargo, parece más bien una sesión de _antigringuismo_ (si existiera semejante palabro).
> 
> En fin, que lo único que sé a ciencia cierta es que los energúmenos malcriados vienen en todos tamaños, sabores y colores. _En todas las naciones del universo._


 
_¡Excelentemente dicho!_
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

danielfranco said:


> En fin, que lo único que sé a ciencia cierta es que los energúmenos malcriados vienen en todos tamaños, sabores y colores. _En todas las naciones del universo._


Yo también aplaudo lo dicho, porque me he hartado de ver maleducados y cretinos de todas las naciones con las cuales he tenido contacto. La contracara también es cierta: hay gente excelente de todo tipo, color, edad y  procedencia. Y hay grises, muchos grises.
Saludos


----------



## Chtipays

Una de las cosas que me costó más trabajo superar cuando estudié en USA fue la de aprender a comerme mi almuerzo enfrente de los demás sin invitarles a compartir, como hacían todos los demás estudiantes y maestros. 
Como estudiante en Veracruz, México era impensable hacer algo así, allí si no tenías suficiente para compartir, no comías.

Es verdad que es necesario aprender un poco acerca de un país para tratar de no ofender cuando lo visitas, no pensar que nuestras costumbres son las _correctas_ y que por eso tienes uno derecho a exhibirlas

Pero también a los países que recibimos turistas nos toca aprender a recibirlos y entender que la gente que vive en otros países tiene costumbres diferentes. Dejar de pensar que nuestras costumbres son las _correctas_ y esperar que el resto del mundo las conozca.

Y sobre todo no generalizar, no porque conocemos a dos o tres turistas alemanes podemos hablar de "los alemanes" 

En México un norteño de Baja California no tiene mucho en común con un Yucateco u otro norteño de Tamaulipas. Y dentro del mismo estado, una familia indígena, otra de clase media sin estudios y otra de clase media con estudios tienen costumbres muy diferentes. Y todos son mexicanos.

Esto me recuerda una compañera de estudios mexicana en USA proveniente de una familia muy conservadora, durante un almuerzo con un montón de mexicanos de diferenes orígenes geográficos y sociales, hablando de las diferencias entre las costumbres mexicanas y estadounidenses dijo: "las mujeres en México nos casamos todas vírgenes" 
todos los demás soltamos una carcajada, hasta la fecha me sigo riendo de su comentario.

Como dice el dicho: "Donde quiera se cuecen habas"


----------



## Grux

Agró said:


> Hola de nuevo. Hay un asunto que olvidé en mi otra intervención y que creo que no ha sido mencionado. En ocasiones he visto a gringos turistas en España, en pleno verano, con sandalias abiertas (como aconseja el sentido común), y ¡con calcetines! (como desaconseja la inteligencia). No sé si puede haber nada más ridículo, absurdo y antihigiénico.


A nosotros nos puede parecer un poco ridículo, pero eso es algo muy subjetivo. Según un reportaje que escuché en la radio, los podólogos dicen que ese es precisamente el mejor calzado para el verano. No recuerdo bien por qué (quizá porque así se evite la sequedad de los pies, o porque los calcetines absorban el exceso de sudor y se laven más facilmente que las sandalias). En cada sitio tenemos nuestras modas y nuestras costumbres de vestir. Por otra parte ¿seguro que los turistas que llevan sandalias y calcetines son específicamente los norteamericanos?


----------



## Ynez

SunRAE, no sé si será algo estrictamente propio de la cultura hispana, pero -como habrás comprobado- sí es normal que entre nosotros haya mucha gente a la que le importa mucho la apariencia y las apariencias. 

Yo creo que todo eso es algo por lo que no te debes preocupar, porque en realidad no tiene importancia y muchos de nosotros estamos también fuera de esas "aparentes" etiquetas. Además, a nadie le hace daño que vistamos como queramos, que hablemos alto o bajo o que pongamos los pies en alto.

Lo único que realmente heriría a alguien sería, por ejemplo, intentar ridiculizar su religión o sus creencias (si tiene alguna). Lo demás son cosas sin importancia, y yo creo que por donde quiera que vayas puedes ser tú misma sin más complicaciones.


----------



## Argónida

Ynez said:


> Además, a nadie le hace daño que vistamos como queramos, que hablemos alto o bajo o que pongamos los pies en alto.


 
Tanto como daño, no, la verdad. Pero el ruido a ciertos volúmenes está considerado incluso como una forma de contaminación. Es molesto y altera la calidad de vida. No es lo mismo ir en un autobús casi en silencio que escuchando las conversaciones a gritos de todos sus ocupantes, incluidas las conversaciones telefónicas, los politonos correspondientes, etc. Y en esto nos llevamos la palma los autóctonos, es cierto.

En cuanto a poner los pies en alto, pues a mí francamente me molesta tener que sentarme (o que se tenga que sentar cualquier otra persona) en un asiento en el que previamente otra ha puesto las suelas de sus zapatos. Es una falta de respeto y una guarrería.

En lo de la forma de vestir estamos de acuerdo. Es una cuestión estética y nada más.


----------



## michita

En todos los sitios hay gente que viaja de esa forma. Quizás sea lo que ellos entienden por viajar. De esas personas yo he pensado siempre que hacen el trayecto de su maleta: del avión al hotel y del hotel al avión.

Sin embargo no conviene generalizar, porque lo mismo que he visto que una española se quedó sin ver el Partenón, porque había que subir una cuesta, he visto un grupo de ingleses visitando un iglesia Visigoda, en un valle de León alejado de todas las rutas turísticas.
Un saludo.


----------



## chics

Grux said:


> En ocasiones he visto a gringos turistas en España, en pleno verano, con sandalias abiertas (como aconseja el sentido común), y ¡con calcetines! (como desaconseja la inteligencia). No sé si puede haber nada más ridículo, absurdo y antihigiénico.
> 
> 
> 
> A nosotros nos puede parecer un poco ridículo, pero eso es algo muy subjetivo. Según un reportaje que escuché en la radio, los podólogos dicen que ese es precisamente el mejor calzado para el verano.
Click to expand...

Hola.
Pues entonces ésto muestra que es una particularidad nuestra... es cierto que nos llama muchísimo la atención y nos parece feo. No es sólo de estadounidenses, hay otros lugares donde no les parece antiestético. Recuerdo por ejemplo a un compañero erasmus (él es alemán) al que pillé un día con unos calcetines en los bolsillos, creo que era poco después del mediodía. Me reí un poco de él y le pregunté si tenía calor, y entonces me contó que desde que había llegado por la mañana -ah, llevaba sandalias- todo el mundo le miraba raro y le sonreía de una forma extraña, y que "varias personas" le habían hecho alguna referencia a sus calcetines. Yo creo que hubiera hecho algún comentario "a nivel informativo" , pero no me había dado cuenta de la cantidad de comentarios y "sonrisas extrañas" que se acumulan en a penas unas horas  y de lo sorprendente y pesado que puede llegar a ser. 

Igual decir que nos parece "malheducado" es exagerado, pero sí podría caber en una "costumbre especial" de nuestra cultura.


----------



## michita

Yo no sé la trascendencia que pueda tener la globalización en las costumbres del mundo, pero, es obvio que antes de que rebajaran el precio de los billetes de los aviones, por todos los sitios ha habido costumbres tan chocantes para nosotros, como para ellos puedan ser algunas de las nuestras.

Sería aconsejable, cada vez que salimos de casa, llevar todo lo indisplensable. Pero, iríamos mucho más ligeros de equipaje, si nos dejaramos en ella los prejuicios, los estereotipos y las ideas preconcebidas sobre los demás. Ya que a todos los humanos se nos reconoce la misma capacidad pensante, prefiero creer que esas costumbres, tan extrañas para nuestra cultura, tienen sus raíces tan ancladas en el tiempo, como cualquiera de las nuestras y que para los que las practican tienen su explicación.  No tenemos nada que enseñarles, sobre costumbres, a los habitantes de las tierras que visitamos. El por qué de las cosas, lo conocen ellos mucho mejor que nosotros. De la misma manera que ellos no deberían de venir con la idea de enseñarnos nada. 

Afortunadamente para todos, el mundo es muy dispar. Y esa disparidad alcanza tanto a las costumbres como al color de la piel. No hace falta que salgamos de nuestra tierra para comprobar que no tienen nada que ver las costumbres de un andaluz con las de un navarro o las de un gallego con las de un catalán. Y esto, como madrileña, me llena de orgullo, de satisfacción y me hace sentir muchísimo más rica. Yo acostumbro a preguntar cuando veo una costumbre que me choca, en una tierra que no es la mía. Suelo sospechar que detrás de esa costumbre hay algo de lo que tengo que aprender y tengo la "fea costumbre" de querer enterarme de todo. Por eso, si todos los habitantes del mundo están orgullosos de sus costumbres, como yo lo estoy de las de mi país, sus razones han de tener.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:


De los lineamientos:



> El propósito de este foro es ayudar, tanto a los participantes como a los lectores en general, a conocer los aspectos culturales de los distintos países, culturas y grupos de personas.
> 
> No es una sala de chat ni un lugar para defender o promover puntos de vista personales acerca de _cómo deberían ser las cosas_. Lo que se busca es ayudar a que comprendamos cómo son las cosas en realidad, y cómo van cambiando a lo largo del tiempo.
> 
> Es por eso que pedimos a los participantes que sus respuestas incluyan más que opiniones personales y que no respondan a la parte de un mensaje que solicita dicho tipo de opiniones, si es que en eso consistirá la mayor parte del mensaje.


*
Hilo cerrado*.


----------

